# D-Wade is on Ustream



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He just made a ustream channel and he is on it right now

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/3-is-onnnnnnn


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hilarious at the end when he thought the stream was over

"I had a lot of f***ing viewers"

"Who changed my s***?"

After trying not to curse the whole time.

I also liked the part where he and his buddies indicated there was no way he was going to New York.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Wade, Q-Rich and Dorell, or #135 as they are calling themselves, are on Ustream right now

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/3-is-onnnnnnn

Whats the beef between Q-Rich and Paul Pierce? He was just asked about him and he said "y'all know I dont like that dude...the fake truth"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario, Mike and DQ just joined them


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> D-Wade, Q-Rich and Dorell, or #135 as they are calling themselves, are on Ustream right now
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/3-is-onnnnnnn
> 
> Whats the beef between Q-Rich and Paul Pierce? He was just asked about him and he said "y'all know I dont like that dude...the fake truth"


Im watching the stream right now and Beas says "MB dont stand for Mike Beasley, its stands for More Buckets" LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was pretty cool. They got up to 15,000 viewers then had to stop cause the battery died. 

I think they're gonna be on again later tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Wade tweeted that they're about to come back on. There really must be nothing else to do in Tulsa, Oklahoma :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario, Mike and DQ just started their own Ustream page :lol:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/six14three0










they only got 75 viewers right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god :laugh:

Hopefully this doesnt become Starbury-esque :\


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm watching the Mike, Mario and DQ chat. Its a little easier to follow plus they're funny as hell :laugh:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Qrich, wade, jermaine and ?dorrell? also bcasting on same channel
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/wrigh...itter.com&utm_source=928542&utm_medium=social


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich, Wade and Dorell ended their live stream. Bease, Mario and Dq are still on and JO is now in their room


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD, Q-Rich, Wade and Dorell now in the room with them.

UD- Y'all better not talk about me cause I'll find your *** :laugh:










They just signed off. DQ said they probably wont do this again. They only made it cause they were bored. Tulsa must suck :laugh:

D-Wade said the 1-3-5 crew will do this all season long on road trips.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I love to see things like this. Just seeing them hanging out, messing around the web doing stuff not related to basketball. You get so used to %99 of the time seeing them on the court or getting interviewed about a game or practice. This right here is raw, unedited footage, giving you a better sense of how they are. Just awesome.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis earned his starting spot at PF tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD dont **** around :laugh:

Did anyone see how scared Mario, Mike and DQ got when someone said that they were just on ESPN? :lol:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man I love UD


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha this is awesome, nice to see all the guys getting together too, that can only be good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea Ibiza, this stuff is really cool. Im glad respectable NBA players are getting into this (not Marubury), and on our team. I unfortunately missed it tonight, and the clip up for the 135 is really short. Anyone have anything recorded of the six14three0 stream?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

damn, too bad I missed that.

Ya gotta love social media.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cook claimed they were going live in a minute...2 hours ago. Stay tuned, I suppose.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> damn, too bad I missed that.
> 
> Ya gotta love social media.


:spam:

A few weeks ago I saw a video on youtube about Social Media. Really interesting stuff with all the numbers and figures they brought up. Most likely you've seen it, but here's a link in case you haven't. Tell me what you think or better, PM me.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, I saw it. I decided not to put it on my blog cuz everybody was already sharing it but in hindsight I think I should put it on my blog.

It's a really good video and it opens a lot of eyes, especially to the higher execs. Something the industry needs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well Mike being on ustream was fun while it lasted...

*Beasley shows this "social" side, then his scoring side in loss*


> TULSA, Okla. - Social Media 2, Heat 0.
> 
> A team-wide session on Ustream led to an awkward moment for forward Michael Beasley, as the Miami Heat prepared for Wednesday night's 96-91 exhibition loss to the Oklahoma City Thunder at the BOK Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

For real, as soon as I saw him on there I said "uh oh." The two things just don't go together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira just had to go and ruin all the fun


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ira is such a little schoolgirl. Why even mention the part about Beasley? Is he just trying to sew discord? This is some middle school level gossip. I would expect this kind of crap from Perkins.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Someone on another board is saying they had a back and forth with Ira where he filled him in on the details. Then Ira told the guy that Beasley volunteered the information to the media. Not sure whether to believe that part or not. Ira could be shady.

Still, though, real d*** either way. Wallace also reported this, but to their credit they both played it off to be a joke from Beasley.

Apparently the exchange was something along the lines of:

*stupidguy123 *- Good job Beas, you know how to hide your weed now

(Beasley stupidly decides to read it aloud, resulting in laughter from he, Chalmers, and Cook, the only ones in the room)

*Beasley* - Hey, well that's true (apparently in a joking manner)

Ira didn't even see the stream. He got all the details from this poster. I don't think it's a big deal. Nothing much should be made of it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas should probably just steer clear of this sort of thing for a while. I like seeing the guy having fun as much as the next, but let your game do the talking for a while, Mike.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Honestly. He needs to develop some sort of filter, for his mouth and brain. He doesn't seem to think things through, at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not ustream but Dorell posted a couple of twitvids while he was out to lunch with Wade and Q-Rich

http://www.twitvid.com/85B72
http://www.twitvid.com/69AF9


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bomb


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

dat food does look bomb
Lobster corn dogs ****in NBA players I wish I can eat like
I feels Dwade I dont like Lettuce neither


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like theyre eating at the AAA


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane is live on ustream right now

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/3-is-onnnnnnn


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He just said his favorite college team is UM. Apparently he never got into college sports growing up and he now roots for the U.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane gave us an exclusive and showed a second colorway for the Jordan 2010s. They were mostly black, with the perimeter of the window being white instead of black. Also, the bottom was red instead of black. These were apparently specially designed for him as they said 'WADE' instead of 'JORDAN' next to the shoe-laces.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario, DQ and Mike are on ustream

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/six-1...tter.com&utm_source=2009394&utm_medium=social


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Uh oh - Mike and social media = bad news!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Wade, Dorell and Q-Rich just got on their channel

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/wright-way

Mario and DQ tweeted about having a 'special guest' on with them. It was supposed to be UD. But he's on with Wade, Dorell and Q-Rich and Mario texted UD and asked him whose team he's on :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Any recordings of these?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. Cook accidentally linked all of his Twitter followers to what was supposed to be a private chat with him and his friends. They're like "why'd you invite all your fans in?"

http://www.tinychat.com/uptown


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Wade is on ustream for 6 straight hours.



> Dwyane Wade is the first athlete participant in Ustream All Access, a premium celebrity content live series on Ustream that allows fans worldwide to follow their favorite stars for an entire day. Dwyane Wade will be featured on the show on Saturday, Dec. 19 at http://www.ustream.tv/dwyanewade.
> 
> During his Ustream All Access show, Dwyane will kick off "3 Under the Tree," a series of three events hosted by his charity organization Wade's World Foundation, to serve and inspire underprivileged communities during the holiday season. For more information on WWF, go to www.wadesworldfoundation.org.
> 
> ...


http://www.ustream.tv/dwyanewade#utm_campaign=flive&utm_source=1&utm_medium=sports-basketball


----------

